

First video game on TV (1969) - sk_0919
http://pogpog.com/v/pong-demo/

======
drcode
Interesting how the interface on that version of "tennis" has a user interface
sophisticated enough (3 analog knobs for both players) that it would be hard
to emulate the game in a playable manner even on a modern pc. (I guess a
gaming console with an analog knob and two analog triggers could do the job
reasonably well- I think all three current-gen consoles have this.)

